# 2 male rats for adoption in Colorado



## FutureDVM (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have come to the difficult decision to rehome my two male rats . Due to allergies, I have not been able to spend as much time handling them as I would like. I will be very upset to see them go, but I truly think it would be best for them to get more handling and attention than I can give them. I am located in northern Colorado.

They will come with their three-story cage, all cage accessories (hammocks, igloo, water bottle, food dishes, etc.), and food. I am asking a small rehoming fee to make sure they find a good home. They are both very sweet and friendly. They are litter mates and have been together their whole lives, so they absolutely cannot be separated. Please let me know if you are interested in giving these wonderful boys a good home.


----------



## FutureDVM (Sep 18, 2013)

Bump


----------



## FutureDVM (Sep 18, 2013)

These guys are still looking for a new home if anyone is interested.


----------

